# Obligatory New Member Thread



## Langenschwert (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Just thought I'd take the time to introduce myself:

I'm a practicioner of Historical European Swordsmanship, primarily German Longsword and Italian Rapier, with a little bit of dagger work and Sword & Buckler (I.33) thrown in for variety.  I've been studying for a little over two and a half years, and I manage to train about 3-5 times a week.

I look forward to learning from you all! 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Mark, welcome to MT. You've got a unique background there. I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome! I always wanted to try a buckler. We don't really have it in the FMA!


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome on board, *Langenschwert* ... the waters a little different from MAP but I think you'll love it here :tup:.


----------



## thardey (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey! Another historical Fencer! I was starting to feel lonely here.

We use Marrozzo for sword and buckler, and longsword at my school -- what style to you study?

I have done very little Italian rapier -- Mostly we work on the spanish, and spanish influenced stuff. (The only Italian influence we have is from Marrozzo and Saviolo)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello Mark, welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey, Mark!!

Welcome to MT!  The neighborhood is nice and the neighbors are friendly.  The Sword Forum includes a wealth of info that cuts across many styles (east/west).  You'll also recognize many 'familiar faces' from some other notable forums that you might possible frequent


----------



## Langenschwert (Apr 13, 2007)

thardey said:


> Hey! Another historical Fencer! I was starting to feel lonely here.
> 
> We use Marrozzo for sword and buckler, and longsword at my school -- what style to you study?
> 
> ...


 
Hey, good to meet you.    Right now I'm delving into I.33, and do plan on starting Marrozzo in the future.  My longsword study is right now strictly German.  Gotta love the Kunst des Fechtens.

You're lucky to be able to study Spanish rapier.  Qualified instruction is nearly impossible to find.  I was going to concentrate mostly on rapier, but the German longsword snared me with its siren song.  I'm really enjoying what S&B I get to do.  Even though I'm a left-handed longswordsman and rapierist, I do S&B right-handed for variety, and to make learning it a bit easier.

You're lucky to be in Oregon, Thardey.  That's a beautiful part of the world... too bad I haven't had a chance to go yet.  Spent a lot of time in Washington as a road muscian, though. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Langenschwert (Apr 13, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Welcome! I always wanted to try a buckler. We don't really have it in the FMA!


 
I remember FMA fondly.  I did Arnis de Mano for a couple years as a kid.  Good stuff... sticks are fun. 

Buckler is really cool, I think.  The tricky part (for me) is keeping the sword and buckler together as a unit, only separating them at the right moment.  I've only just started S&B, so I've got next to no proficiency in it.  That doesn't make it any less fun, though. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## MJS (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Carol (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome Mark!  So glad you joind us here!  :asian:


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 13, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT! I know you'll enjoy it.


----------



## exile (Apr 16, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> Hey Mark, welcome to MT. You've got a unique background there. I can't wait to hear more.



Greetings, Mark, sorry I missed you early on in Meet and Greet, but I'm definitely with Icemanit's great to have a genuine Western swordmaster on the board!


----------



## Langenschwert (Apr 17, 2007)

exile said:


> Greetings, Mark, sorry I missed you early on in Meet and Greet, but I'm definitely with Iceman&#8212;it's great to have a genuine Western swordmaster on the board!


 
Hardly a master yet, if ever.    But I can put up a good fight with a longsword, and don't embarass myself with a rapier.  My sword & buckler skills are rudimentary, but improving.  If I can suck just a little less every day, I'll be happy. 

Thank-you all for the friendly welcome!

-Mark


----------

